# New hunting this fall... maybe



## M.R. (Mar 11, 2009)

Pop, quit hunting in the Idaho Wilderness a couple of years ago do to the wolf problem. Been going evey year since 1981.

____________
http://www.capitalpress.com/main.asp?SectionID=67&SubSectionID=619&ArticleID=49278&TM=46615.85


----------

